# do tipplers tumble?



## PigeonDetective (Nov 6, 2013)

I have bought a small print coloured bird that iv been told is a tippler..
After settling her, I let her out with my flight pigeons yesterday.. she seemed to do the odd tumble in flight?

Is this normal? Or have I bought a tumbler?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. It must not be an English tippler, because others use the word for their endurance flyers who do not tumble. I think the word tipple means to tumble to some people. Tipplers are supposed to be hardier flyers when it comes to bad weather. I believe that all tipplers have tumbler blood in them, it is just that tumblers have a huge gene pool, therefore so many phenotypes. 
Maybe you can post a picture of your new bird? Thanks.


----------



## PigeonDetective (Nov 6, 2013)

hamlet said:


> Hello. It must not be an English tippler, because others use the word for their endurance flyers who do not tumble. I think the word tipple means to tumble to some people. Tipplers are supposed to be hardier flyers when it comes to bad weather. I believe that all tipplers have tumbler blood in them, it is just that tumblers have a huge gene pool, therefore so many phenotypes.
> Maybe you can post a picture of your new bird? Thanks.


Maybe I have described the movement she makes wrongly as a tumble.. its not a full tumble as such, like a tight hooking movement in flight..

She probably isn't a pure tippler.. I don't mind, wont be competing with her

I will upload some pictures when work and weather permits


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Sometimes young birds or birds just getting out to fly will do eratic moves. A Tippler should not tumbler but crazy little wing tilts and what not do happen. A plethra of Tippler knowledge can be found here: http://jack.tipplers.com/frm_articles.htm


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Thanks Corbin. Look at what i found from your link: The Tumbling Factor

Jack Prescott
(Internet Published) Aug 2001

I have written with monotonous regularity that Tumblers and Tipplers stem from a common ancestry. The very early Tipplers used to tumble and in fact the word 'tipple' in the old Sheffield dialect means to fall or to tumble. Even 20 years ago some specimens of flying Tippler issue would do a couple of back flips on release in spite of selective breeding against the syndrome. Now the tumble factor is a weakness in the peripheral nervous system so it is certainly not strength.

I submit that the strong and robust specimens of Roller issue are seldom if ever, very tight and frequent spinners. I have found that specimens that are rather more frail are apt to become the most spectacular and concentrical rollers. Just how long such as these survive as a logical flying proposition as kit pigeons is anybody's guess. It could be a matter of days, weeks but certainly not years.

Certainly, inbreeding produces a weaker, type, a smaller type, a less viable type, which is not to every mans liking. There seems to be a craze for the small neat high flyers, but remember we cannot have the bun and the penny as well!

[Internet Published Aug 2001 at http://www.tipplers.com/jack/]


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes I am aware of that article. I don't think the OP is referring to a typical tumble but rather what young or newly released birds do when first out. I have NY Flights out for the second day today and they too are doing it. It is more like a wing stretch which can make them roll to the sides. Take note that he said "even 20 years ago" which is now 30+ years ago.


----------

